

The September issue of Pragmatic Programmer Magazine is out - joe_bleau
http://pragprog.com/magazines/download/27.HTML

======
molecule
The Scalatember Edition

~~~
pchristensen
A fair followup to Clojuly :)

------
offbyone
Question on this; how do I go about automagically downloading this in Stanza
or Kindle or iBooks on an iPad? Is there a really easy way to do it?

~~~
tjpick
don't have an ipad but I found it pretty trivial to write a script to suck
down all the epub files (for all issues) since they have a pretty simple
naming scheme.

Then cp *.epub to the plugged in storage device (kobo ebook reader)

